# Mummy by Dummy



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Dummy makin' a Mummy. seems like a natural.

I thought I'd add my build to the growing crowd.I'm working up something to help with the painting of the 'coffy, but I thought y'll might like to see some W.I.P. pics. and to see those textured paints I was yammering on about.

What I really like about this subject is that while no two folks have done theirs exactly alike, nobody has jumped out of the woodwork to condemn anyone for not being "accurate". 

Now *that's* change I can believe in!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> What I really like about this subject is that while no two folks have done theirs exactly alike, nobody has jumped out of the woodwork to condemn anyone for not being "accurate".


Figure kit guys are like that. Yeah, they _are!_


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> What I really like about this subject is that while no two folks have done theirs exactly alike, nobody has jumped out of the woodwork to condemn anyone for not being "accurate".


Hey Lou,

You forgot to add the snake..! LOL!!!

MMM


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Lou,
Thank's for posting the pics.. Looking forward to seeing the finished product

Dave


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I love the Mummy and how you painted him with the green make up! That's how Jack Pierce made up Boris!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Very true Lou....Trulu? 

Of course, decomposition takes on many shapes and colors too.....:drunk:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I love all these Mummy builds!

Steve


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*my mummy is all wrapped up!*

But aren't they all?

hey gang, just wanted to post a picture of my Mummy now that I finally got around to finishing it. I did work up a template set for anyone who might want some extra help on their sarcophagusses (sarcophagii?)

I'm definately using that texture paint again on the stonework bases for Spidey and Green Goblin, it's sweet stuff


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

_Niiice! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

WOW! It is very impressive! If I didn't know it, I would had though that you had found it in a Pyramid. Didn't it just move....


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

That's awesome! Very nice work.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

VERY cool!!! In fact that is my SECOND favorite build-up by you this week (box came today, thanks man!) Will try and get ahold of a nameplate for you; my good friend Fritz is working on one as we speak. Also, if you get the template set packaged, I'd like to get some for Chiller (my table will be right next to Frank and Joanne's).
Tom


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats incredible! Fine job. I really like the natural brown linen with the moldy flesh. Nice blending of colours.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Mate I reckon that is just awsome. :thumbsup:He looks like its straight of the celluloid.


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Very nice work!:thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

One of the best Moebius Mummy builds I've seen! Love your choice of colors on the figure! Quite realistic to my eye! Exellent!:thumbsup:


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Nicely done! Great choice of colors.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice job, Lou! That texture paint does look great on this, it seems to add another level of coolness to an already very cool build


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks for all the kind words guys! 
I was a different kind of build, thats for sure!
I kept looking for a place to stick a couple of nacelles


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Dig it! Perfect color scheme.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Lou, that is beautiful. I only wish I could paint like that!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I kept looking for a place to stick a couple of nacelles


I would make it like this:










I hope that helps! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

works for me

"MX-01"


----------

